# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Hors Série : Canard PC se penche sur les MMO Free to Play

## Emile Zoulou

Vous ne l'attendiez pas, mais on l'a fait. Le 21 Juillet sera disponible dans les kiosques le tout dernier Hors Série de Canard PC consacré aux MMO.
 C’est l’été. Le sable coule entre vos orteils fraichement massés à l’huile de jojoba. Votre nouvelle tour hors de prix vous regarde en pleurant, abandonnée tel un cocker sur l’autoroute A1. Reprenez-vous que diable, vous n’êtes pas en vacances pour beurrer des tartines ! Alors pourquoi on a fait ce Hors-Série sur les MMO plutôt que sur les jeux de plage ? Et bien parce qu'on a tous parié qu'on pouvait aller se baigner sur la lune et qu'on a perdu. Alors, c'est le gage. Vous moquez pas... Vous-même, lecteurs, vous avez sans doute dû poser au moins une fois vos pattes velues sur l’un d’entre eux, notamment les titres Free-to-Play qui, majoritaires, nous inondent souvent de guano métaphorique.
 Alors quand on n’exige pas d’abonnement, doit-on s’attendre à une baisse de qualité ? Quels titres valent vraiment le coup ? Mais surtout, qu’est ce qui peut bien justifier de raquer des objets en micro-paiement ? A ces questions, on essaye d’apporter notre réponse dans les 80 pages qui composent ce Hors-Série, avec un tas de trucs annexes qui nous paraissent indispensables dans une publication telle que celle-ci : Une rubrique santé, un Hall of Shame, un historique du MMO et le point indispensable sur les grands acteurs du marché.
 Allez, je sais que vous crevez d’envie d’en savoir plus sur le contenu, voilà les jeux que la rédac a testé pour vos beaux yeux :

Runes of MagicAtlantica OnlineFlorensiaRequiem BloodymareBounty Bay OnlineNavy FieldRunescapeRagnarok OnlineStreet GearsPerfect WorldDungeon PartyDark and LightLa 4e prophétieWakfuDragonicaWorld of Battles4591Valkyrie SkySecond Life 

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Bebealien

Y'en a un qui a du en baver pour écrire tout çà... Mais surtout pour tester tout çà et se taper du monster bashing en boucle...

----------


## Dark Fread

Bande de petits cachotiers. Je crois je vais me laisser tenter par ce hors-série, tiens.

----------


## johnclaude

Les mmo c'est pas bien alors je pense pas l'acheter ce hs, mais si je vous dis que je vous aime bien vous me pardonnez?
Blague à part verra-t-on des HS ciblés sur d'autres thèmes à l'avenir?

----------


## Ashraam

Ragnarok Online et World of Battles, hmm... Pourquoi pas ^^

Au fait, le numéro double sort quand ? A moins qu'il le soit déja

----------


## Canard WC

Je trouve le dessin de la couverture hyper classe !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mouais ... Mmmo gratuit ou pas j'ai jamais aimé.

----------


## gun

La 4eme Prophétie c'était un sacrément bon jeu à l'époque.  Le plus dingue c'est qu'il y a encore des fans qui le debug. (4t4c.me) Ouais best MMO ever chez GOAoul.

Il sera dispo à la commande via l'Internet?

----------


## jaroh

*sort de sa poche un billet de 5 euros*

----------


## Zevka

> La 4eme Prophétie c'était un sacrément bon jeu à l'époque.  Le plus dingue c'est qu'il y a encore des fans qui le debug. (4t4c.me) Ouais best MMO ever chez GOAoul.
> 
> Il sera dispo à la commande via l'Internet?


J'y ai souvent rejoué, plus ou moins récemment, il a vieilli... Mais pas si mal, il garde un charme que beaucoup d'autre jeux n'ont pas (c'est surement totalement subjectif et lié à ma nostalgie, mais quand même).

Et puis bon... Rien que pour le système de dialogue avec les PNJ il vaut son pesant d'or.  :Emo:   ::cry:: 

Vais surement le prendre ce hors sujet !

----------


## Septa

Mais les MORPGS c'est Le Mal et ça s'appuie sur des mécanismes pavloviens tout ça...

 :Emo:

----------


## cooly08

T'façon vous pourriez écrire sur les pingouins exilés en Afrique que j'achèterai quand même votre mag'.

----------


## Balin

J'achète!

----------


## Nelfe

Intéressant ce numéro, je pense que je vais me le prendre en même temps que le numéro spécial vacances.

----------


## francou008

Est-ce qu'il y a des dessins de Couly dedans ?  :tired: 
Et du vrai humour, pas comme dans le dernier Hardware.  :tired:

----------


## darnac

Rien que pour le test SecondLife... Qui doit être saignant comme j'aime.. Miam ::wub::

----------


## Septa

> Est-ce qu'il y a des dessins de Couly dedans ? 
> Et du vrai humour, pas comme dans le dernier Hardware.


Il y a des montages par b0b0 comme dans canard console ? ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

Même chose que Darnac. Pour le test de 2nd life. Et pour voir si y'a des MMOs qui pourraient marcher sur l'ordi du boulot.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon diou entre le dernier numéro + le hors série sur les MMO + le cpc hardware qui arrive pour pas longtemps...
Mon dieu elle vont être mérité ces vacances.

----------


## punishthecat

> T'façon vous pourriez écrire sur les pingouins exilés en Afrique que j'achèterai quand même votre mag'.


Pareil, pourtant j'en ai rien a cogner des MMO  ::(: 

Remarque je préfére être un fanboy canardpc que apple, c'est quand même bien plus abordable  :^_^:

----------


## pickles

> Même chose que Darnac. Pour le test de 2nd life. Et pour voir si y'a des MMOs qui pourraient marcher sur l'ordi du boulot.


Déjà que les MOMO c'est le mal, alors au boulot ...  :tired:

----------


## Yazoo

Même pas Priston Tale 2?? Mais wtf??

----------


## Ogmi

Un HS canardpc sur les MMO, un truc inimaginable y a encore pas si longtemps. Mais vous n'avez pas changé de ligne de conduite, vous êtes restés aux gratuits.
Je tenais a le souligner!

----------


## Yeo Wren

Dark & Light ? Le jeu mort depuis un an maintenant ?
Vous avez testé la version _offline_ (qui diffèrent vachement de l'_online_) ou quoi ?

Ne serait-ce pas un lapsus, avec en vrai le test de Darkfall ?

----------


## Anonyme866

Comme d'autres, c'est vraiment un HS qui surprend et prend au dépourvu, ça change de la série monomaniaque de Joystick HS à la chaîne sur WoW. Je vais me laisser tenter.

.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

@Yeo Wren : Non c'est juste Half qui nous a fait un topo sur le jeu et le bordel dans lequel il est enlisé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Half a écrit dans le HS ?

J'achète  :Bave:

----------


## Trebad

Y-a-pas Mankind qui doit bien être gratuit quelque part... Ce canard est un scandale.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je hais les MMO, mais je l'achèterai quand même.

----------


## Joolmax

> Je hais les MMO, mais je l'achèterai quand même.


Pareil. 
Juste pour voir si un MMO style WoW qui propose la même chose que WoW se différencie d'un MMO style qui propose la même chose que WoW.

----------


## Hillz

Wtf. Le premier n° de CPC que je n'achèterai pas  ::'(:  pour cause de sujet hautement inintéressant (pour bibi, hein, pas en général).

Le coup du "en tant que joueur, il est impossible de renier ce pan de la culture vidéoludique", oulalalala, j'ai l'impression de lire du Joystick, à chaque fois qu'ils se justifient sur les X pages de tactiques spécial WoW dont ils truffent leur rubrique online...

Les MMO c'est pas ma came. Pas parceque je trouve ça tout bidon, mais parceque j'ai déjà pas le temps de boucler tous les jeux solo qui me plaisent... Alors me lancer dans un multi, pfioulala. Et pourtant à chaque fois que je lis un truc sur EVE online, ça me démange méchamment  ::sad:: 

Pas le temps, sniff, pas le temps...

----------


## ERISS

Le vénérable Anarchy Online est toujours FriTouPlaiye non??

----------


## ThoTho

Très bonne idée ce hors série. Mais, il vrai qu'il manque un test de Priston Tale 2. M'enfin, déjà très complet.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Wtf. Le premier n° de CPC que je n'achèterai pas  pour cause de sujet hautement inintéressant (pour bibi, hein, pas en général).
> 
> Le coup du "en tant que joueur, il est impossible de renier ce pan de la culture vidéoludique", oulalalala, j'ai l'impression de lire du Joystick, à chaque fois qu'ils se justifient sur les X pages de tactiques spécial WoW dont ils truffent leur rubrique online...
> 
> Les MMO c'est pas ma came. Pas parceque je trouve ça tout bidon, mais parceque j'ai déjà pas le temps de boucler tous les jeux solo qui me plaisent... Alors me lancer dans un multi, pfioulala. Et pourtant à chaque fois que je lis un truc sur EVE online, ça me démange méchamment 
> 
> Pas le temps, sniff, pas le temps...


Et bah dis toi que j'accroche pas du tout les MMO, mais pourtant, je trouve que kahn lust a su avoir un angle d'approche qui le rend intéressant ce Hors Série. Je parcoure les pdf et perso, le ton est drôle, c'est celui de canard pc, y'a pas de trahison. Après, tu diras que je preche pour ma paroisse donc je t'invite à le feuilleter à sa sortie en librairie pour juger par toi même.

Et y'a pas de guide dans le HS désolé.  :Emo:

----------


## Spartan

Grmf. Suis pas fan des MMO, pas du tout même.
J'irais jeter un oeil à ce HS, mais c'est pas sûr que je passe à la caisse...

----------


## sciopath

Dans la liste de jeux testés, lesquels ne donnent pas dans l'heroic-fantasy (un thème que je peux plus blairer) ?

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Et le golf, vous aimez pas ? Pangya et Shot online ont encore de nombreux adeptes  ::):

----------


## le faucheur

La 4eme prophétie est devenue un free 2 play ?

----------


## Next

Hall of Shame c'est pas une emission sur Nolife...

----------


## le faucheur

> Y-a-pas Mankind qui doit bien être gratuit quelque part... Ce canard est un scandale.


Au dernière nouvelle, la boite chinoise qui avait les droits a coulé et a passer le témoin a une autre société qui avait promis de redresser le jeu et de se mettre a corriger le jeu (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, le jeu est bourrée d'exploit datant de la sortie !).
Depuis je me suis pas renseigné, mais je crois que ca n'a pas bouger.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h13 ----------




> Le vénérable Anarchy Online est toujours FriTouPlaiye non??


Toujours. Funcom avait même étendu l'offre a l'extension shadowlands il y a quelque temps.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

C'est bien, vous sortez le premier HS hardware au moment où je veux changer de PC (bon, une semaine trop tard en fait), le HS MMO au moment où j'essaie d'en trouver un à mon goût... Je vous aime bien vous.

----------


## fenrhir

Ca, c'est bien.

----------


## Johnny Boy

Bientôt plus de hors séries que de numéro normaux!! Je me désabonne!

Rhaaa... Même si je voulais j'y arriverais pas, CanardPC me tient par les testicouilles  ::|:

----------


## ducon

Je vais l’acheter pour me renseigner, mais je ne suis pas près d’y jouer.  :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

Les MMO, c'est d'la merde.

----------


## O.Boulon

Exactement, c'est pour ça que c'est à mourir de rire de voir Kahn, les massacrer.

Mais y a deux trois trucs cools, faut être honnête : dragonica le beat'em'al, le jeu de skate et Dungeon party, ça m'a bien fait marrer et c'est gratos. Par contre se faire enfiler tous les mois... Non merci.

----------


## jackft

Donc le mot WOW sur la couv' c'est uniquement pour faire plus de ventes du mag ? (rassurez-moi)

----------


## Ashraam

C'est vrai que ça fait mal au yeux, un peu comme runes of magic en fait...

Dire qu'il y a tellement de free to play pas mauvais a aborder, genre Dekaron ou Cabal...

----------


## O.Boulon

Grave.
Grave de grave.
Juste pour faire acheter les toxicos de wow.

Quand on en parle, c'est uniquement pour mettre en perspective une information. Exemple... Quand tu parles de Runes of Magic qui copie colle WOW, t'es bien obligé d'en parler dans les comparaisons.

Sinon, pas de conseil pour faire fumer Onyxia ou pour faire danser le twist au roi liche... On est au dessus de tout ça.

----------


## jackft

Evidemment ! Et puis si jamais le HS peut faire ouvrir les yeux à quelques-uns de ces toxicos, ça sera tant mieux pour eux...

En tout cas, moi qui ne joue pas aux MMO, rien que pour l'article qui doit démolir Second Life, ça me donne envie de le prendre :D

----------


## Rajek

*Hum hum... Sera-t-il distribué en Belgique ?*

----------


## KiwiX

> Exactement, c'est pour ça que c'est à mourir de rire de voir Kahn, les massacrer.
> 
> Mais y a deux trois trucs cools, faut être honnête : dragonica le beat'em'al, le jeu de skate et Dungeon party, ça m'a bien fait marrer et c'est gratos. Par contre se faire enfiler tous les mois... Non merci.


Tu dis ça pour me faire craquer  ::siffle::  Vous faites des mags pour démonter des jeux, vous ? Ouais, "pense à Halo 3".

J'ose espérer qu'un spécial été sera dispo pas loin du HS MMO (ou dans pas longtemps) !

----------


## gun

> *Hum hum... Sera-t-il distribué en Belgique ?*


Je pense que les légions étrangères de canards pourront le commander via la boutique du site.  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> je trouve que kahn lust a su avoir un angle d'approche qui le rend intéressant ce Hors Série. Je parcoure les pdf et perso, le ton est drôle, c'est celui de canard pc, y'a pas de trahison.


Bon... J'achèterai ce HS pour l'effort de guerre...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Navy Field


ERf  ::O: 
Putain, ça c'est du journalisme total...

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Pas de test de _Fly for Fun_ ? Flûte, moi qui aurait tant aimé faire lire le point de vue de CPC à un pote qui me soutient mordicus que c'est un MMO free2play de grande qualité.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Pas de test de _Fly for Fun_ ? Flûte, moi qui aurait tant aimé faire lire le point de vue de CPC à un pote qui me soutient mordicus que c'est un MMO free2play de grande qualité.


 :tired:  Mais c'est quoi tes potes ?
Ou alors c'est le même qui préfère les fps sur consoles ?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Mais c'est quoi t'es potes ?
> Ou alors c'est le même qui préfère les fps sur consoles ?


Non c'en est un autre.  ::ninja::

----------


## le faucheur

> Non c'en est un autre.


Ta l'air d'être bien entouré.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Ta l'air d'être bien entouré.


Si tu savais...  ::ninja::

----------


## Rajek

> Je pense que les légions étrangères de canards pourront le commander via la boutique du sith une fois.


Comprends la douleur des 5€ de frais de port  ::cry::

----------


## gun

Ouais mais quand on aime on compte pas, prends un tapis de souris au passage et quelques numéros que t'as pas pour remplir ton paquet.  ::P: 

J'ai jamais commandé en fait je sais pas comment ça se passe en fait. Ce qui serait bien, ce serait qu'on puisse acheter le hors-série en mode abonné, pour le mettre dans le CPC de la semaine en même temps pour économiser du pétrole. Ce serait bonnare dit donc.

----------


## Starvey

> Est-ce qu'il y a des dessins de Couly dedans ? 
> Et du vrai humour, pas comme dans le dernier Hardware.


C'est hardcore à faire de l'humour sur le hardware  :^_^:

----------


## Augen13

Dragonica est intéressant.  ::): 

Les canards m'ont jamais déçus pour les HS.

----------


## touriste

Je suis surpris de voir des oldies comme ragnarok ou T4C dans ce numéro. Mais bon s'il y a du free to play, je demande à voir  :Bave:

----------


## deadraque

Et on fait comment depuis l'étranger avec un abonnement, en Flandre y a pas de Canard PC, les hors-série Hardware ou WOW c'est pas grave mais celui si oui... Oui on peut acheter en ligne, mais l'envoie me revient plus cher que le CPC lui même. Il peuvent pas me l'envoyé en même temps que celui du 20 juillet, je viens de me réabonner pour 2 ans il y a un mois, allez soyez sympa.... Pleaaasseeeee ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pastaga13

Bon je me demande ci je vais pas revenir sur bâton de joie magazine mouaa ?!
Lol non je déconne, j'en suis pour le HS mémémhôôô .
Jais plus rien a lire au chiottes le matin, c'est triste.. :tired:

----------


## xrogaan

> Je pense que les légions étrangères de canards pourront le commander via la boutique du sith une fois.


Encore une aberration.  ::(: 

Alors écoute bien m'fi, si tu veux parler une fois bien l'bruxellois, il faut le faire bien. C'est pas parce que vous les français avez voté en masse pour l'UMP, et au passage je trouve ça scandaleux, qu'il faut venir faire le malin chez les autres. D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas que tu puisse m'apprendre une fois a parler la langue du pays dans lequel je suis né.

Le "une fois" ne se met ni devant, ni derrière, mais *dans* la phrase. Pour souligner que l'action n'est pas a répéter. Exemple : "passe moi une fois le sel".

Et je vous préviens, j'en revois un, je tire a vue.

----------


## Threanor

> Bon diou entre le dernier numéro + le hors série sur les MMO + le cpc hardware qui arrive pour pas longtemps...
> Mon dieu elle vont être mérité ces vacances.


Oh oui merci. Cette dernière semaine fut particulièrement intense.




> Rien que pour le test SecondLife... Qui doit être saignant comme j'aime.. Miam


Ce n'est pas vraiment un test mais plutôt un compte-rendu de ce qu'on y trouve de pire et franchement il y a de quoi avoir peur.

Message aux riches et aux gentils : Même si vous n'aimez pas les MMO, vous pouvez aussi l'acheter pour soutenir Canard PC, merci. Et puis Monsieur Chat s'est bien déchiré sur la maquette, le résultat est superbe.

----------


## O.Boulon

Clairement.

Sinon, y a du matos pour toi à la rédac Thréthré...

----------


## Hyrius

Ca ne devrait pas être le HS n°10 ? Pourquoi c'est écrit 9 dans le code barre ? :mecquin'aqueçaàfoutre:

Comment ça OSEF ?  :^_^:

----------


## vectra

J'ai pas trop envie de l'acheter parce que je suis allergique au genre. Mais ca serait bien la première fois que je bouderais une de vos publis...
Si on vous envoie de la bouffe, ca compense?

----------


## gun

> Encore une aberration. 
> 
> Alors écoute bien m'fi, si tu veux parler une fois bien l'bruxellois, il faut le faire bien. C'est pas parce que vous les français avez voté en masse pour l'UMP, et au passage je trouve ça scandaleux, qu'il faut venir faire le malin chez les autres. D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas que tu puisse m'apprendre une fois a parler la langue du pays dans lequel je suis né.
> 
> Le "une fois" ne se met ni devant, ni derrière, mais *dans* la phrase. Pour souligner que l'action n'est pas a répéter. Exemple : "passe moi une fois le sel".
> 
> Et je vous préviens, j'en revois un, je tire a vue.


BIM ! Nan mais je connais pas la méthode bruxelloise je t'apprends rien, c'était un geste de rapprochement belgico-swis. Raté, je reconnais. Je me suis édité t'as vu. En plus je vote José Bové moi monsieur.

----------


## Casque Noir

Le hs sera en vente en Belgique je vous rappelle. Donc vous pourrez l'acheter sans avoir à le commander.

----------


## Fracanus

Pfff nul à chier votre papier vous ne parlez pas de Ys Online qui est à peu près le meilleurs f2p du monde

----------


## Jeremy

> Par contre se faire enfiler tous les mois... Non merci.


Tu parles de l'abonnement ?
Faut voir à l'usage : un MMO = 15€ par mois. Mais ça a tendance à bouffer de nombreuses heures de jeu qui ne sont pas passées sur d'autres jeux. Ces autres jeux coûtant grosso-merdo 40€ chacun.
Si on prend le cas des jeux solo à 20h de durée de vie (et je suis généreux pour certains), ça fait du deux jeux par mois niveau équivalent de jeu pour un casual du MMO (10 heures par semaine, c'est loin de ce que font certains). Pour le même temps de jeu, bibi paye 15€ dans un MMO ou 80€ pour ces deux jeux solo.

Maintenant, on peut aussi s'intéresser à l'expérience de jeu de ces 20h. Et il faut admettre que les deux jeux solo, sauf daubasse, sont la plupart du temps gagnants.
MMO = taper monstre pour chopper matos et xp pour taper monstre plus gros. Mais de nombreux jeux non MMO sont exactement cela (diablo 2 anyone ? ) et certains MMO offrent de l'expérience de jeu multijoueur tout à fait autre (en gros, tous ceux avec du roaming PvP et de la conquête de territoire).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est marrant mais ça illustre parfaitement la théorie de l'engagement.

----------


## xrogaan

> BIM ! Nan mais je connais pas la méthode bruxelloise je t'apprends rien, c'était un geste de rapprochement belgico-swis. Raté, je reconnais. Je me suis édité t'as vu. En plus je vote José Bové moi monsieur.


Ouais, c'est bon, je laisse passer pour cette fois.  :tired: 

Cependant, si t'a aussi l'accent, t'es totalement pardonné. Pour exemple : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azz984dt4Y4

----------


## half

> Pas de test de _Fly for Fun_ ? Flûte, moi qui aurait tant aimé faire lire le point de vue de CPC à un pote qui me soutient mordicus que c'est un MMO free2play de grande qualité.


Hey Fly For Fun j'ai ecris un truc dessus dans le 161 : http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-907-Fly_For_Fun.html, l'une de mes rares pages ! D'ailleur j'ecris une demi page dans ce HS MMO sur Dark and Light !

Mais sinon j'ai aussi parcouru les pdfs du HS et il est vrai que j'aime les mmos mais l'approche que nous fait kahn lusth est bien different des GuidePourPownerLeDernierBossDeLinstance que l'on trouve par paquet de 12 dans la presse.

----------


## half

> en gros, tous ceux avec du roaming PvP et de la conquête de territoire).


EVE ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon personnelement j'aime les mmos pour une raison simple, j'ai moins l'impression de gaspiller mon temps en jouant. De par leur aspect persistant, ce qui est fait est fait et c'est d'ailleur pour cette meme raison que je me suis interesser de tres (trop) pres a Dark and Light et que j'aime Eve Online, ils ont chacun un serveur unique ou l'on peut modifier l'univers et faire avancer un chmilbique qui perdure.

----------


## Anonyme866

> C'est marrant mais ça illustre parfaitement la théorie de l'engagement.


Quelle est-elle ?







> Sinon personnelement j'aime les mmos pour une raison simple, j'ai moins l'impression de gaspiller mon temps en jouant. De par leur aspect persistant, ce qui est fait est fait et c'est d'ailleur pour cette meme raison que je me suis interesser de tres (trop) pres a Dark and Light et que j'aime Eve Online, ils ont chacun un serveur unique ou l'on peut modifier l'univers et faire avancer un chmilbique qui perdure.


Mais EVE est un cas à part. Dans la plupart des jeux, l'univers est immuable. Pour passer outre, il faut changer de région de jeu à fin de se dépayser car sinon rien ne change jamais. Ce qui donne l'impression de pisser dans un violon. Et encore...

.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Quelle est-elle ?



En fait c'est de la psychologie sociale. Et sur ce pendant on étudie une forme de soumission mais consentie de manière libre.

Après y'a des dizaines et des dizaines de méthodes qui servent à "engager" les gens. Dont justement celle de l'invetissement.

En gros pour les MMO, on pourrait dire que l'exemple du taux horaire est caduc car selon cette théorie, le fait de payer peut pousser à jouer beaucoup plus pour des questions de rentabilité.
Sans compter ceux qui ne finissent que par jouer pour le côté social du jeu et qui sont implicitement engagé contre leur gré puisqu'ils ne "veulent pas" quitter le jeu en raison de la présence "d'amis".

Enfin bref c'est super complexe comme thème il faudrait limite une thèse la dessus pour avoir quelque chose de vraiment cohérent à expliquer mais ça peut déjà te donner une idée.

----------


## gun

> Ouais, c'est bon, je laisse passer pour cette fois. 
> 
> Cependant, si t'a aussi l'accent, t'es totalement pardonné. Pour exemple : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azz984dt4Y4


Dedieu j'suis pas passer loin. Tiens mon accent genevois cadeau. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FOMVrAsWiw

C'est pas juste vendu, chez les belges et pas chez nous ! Scandale ! Merde j'ai fais tomber ma bière.

----------


## Anonyme866

> Enfin bref c'est super complexe comme thème il faudrait limite une thèse la dessus pour avoir quelque chose de vraiment cohérent à expliquer mais ça peut déjà te donner une idée.


Oh oui, c'est clair. C'est juste que je n'avais pas mis un nom sur ce phénomène.

Merki.

.

----------


## Threanor

> Pfff nul à chier votre papier vous ne parlez pas de Ys Online qui est à peu près le meilleurs f2p du monde


Pfff nul à chier ton post, tu n'emploies pas la lettre W qui est la meilleure de l'alphabet (du monde).

----------


## Jolaventur

> T'façon vous pourriez écrire sur les pingouins exilés en Afrique que j'achèterai quand même votre mag'.


Oui mais les pingouins c'est rigolo alors que les MMO...

Bon ceci dit je le prendrai quand même pour avoir de la lecture en la perfide Albion.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ils sont malins chez CPC...
Hop on crée le manque avec de longues vacances de la rédac'.

Et hop, on sort du chapeau un HS pour se faire du fric  :tired: 




L'inconvénient c'est que ça marche toujours  :Emo:

----------


## cepcam

J'ai meme pas de PC (enfin en vrai, j'en ai 14 mais tous sous linux) mais j'acheterais quand même. Y a que 2 magasines qui tronent dans mes chiottes : fluide glacial et canard PC. 
Quoi qu'apres avoir achete le Hors Serie PC, j'ai presqu'eu envie de monter un PC moi meme avec une carte graphique trop bien. 

Vous voudriez pas faire un hors serie "opera lyrique", voir si vous arrivez a intéresser des gens sur n'importe quel sujet ?

----------


## znokiss

CanardPC : bientôt recommandé par le gouvernement pour relancer la consommation.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Je sais pas qui a rédigé le test de Navy field, mais il a méfu: si, on peut reconfigurer les touches.

Sinon, il a raison, c'est moche et bourrin. Mais ça défoule.

Putain, c'est gagné, je sens que je vais m'y remettre, vous êtes content ?  :Emo:

----------


## Guest62019

Les articles ont été écrits uniquement par la rédac ?
Ou y'a eu des rédacteurs invités ?

----------


## Graouu

Youpi banane, je viens de me soulager de quelques euros pour acheter le mag sur le site. Merci encore les canards !

----------


## Threanor

> Les articles ont été écrits uniquement par la rédac ?
> Ou y'a eu des rédacteurs invités ?


Les trois pages de tour d'horizon des MMO payants ont été écrites par Mondes Persistants (avec quelques ajouts de notre part). 




> Youpi banane, je viens de me soulager de quelques euros pour acheter le mag sur le site. Merci encore les canards !


Euh de rien, merci à toi pour l'achat.

----------


## kilfou

Acheté ce matin plus pour soutenir le canard qu'autre chose parce que j'ai jamais touché à un MMO (même si j'ai compris entièrement le pavé du lexique  ::ninja:: ) et je ne compte pas m'y mettre.

Pas de BD de Couly, ze suis déception.  :Emo:

----------


## Ba7oU

Il manque le lapinomètre du second MMO, j'exige une version pdf corrigée de cette page.

Ca vaut quoi Rappelz?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pas grand chose.

----------


## Ouaflechien

J'ai, yapuka créer un fil sur le sujet dans la séction Du Mag. En effet il manque les lapins pour Atlantica Online. Je ne le lis pas plus je le garde pour occuper du temps de farniente à venir.

----------


## Ba7oU

J'ai commencé Requiem c'est sympathique pour du gratuit et ça change bien des MMO bisounours.

----------


## Aztechnology

J'ai vu sur le site qu'il y a un article dédié à Dark and Light dans le HS ... Le serveur n'est pas mort depuis un moment?




> J'ai commencé Requiem c'est sympathique pour du gratuit et ça change bien des MMO bisounours.


Est-ce que c'est supportable niveau grinding?
J'ai été tenté, mais après quelques essais sur des mmos asiatiques, j'ai lâché l'affaire: je déteste quand l'équipement est basé sur le lvl de l'avatar, au lieu d'être uniquement basé sur les stats.

----------


## essaion

J'adhère toujours pas aux MMO, même gratuits (trop d'investissement personnel dans un truc complètement virtuel) mais c'est toujours intéressant de savoir ce qui se fait. Et puis bon, c'est du Canard PC : l'acheter c'est déclarer notre amour à toute la rédac', de façon anonyme ce qui est encore plus beau  ::wub:: 

Au fait, y a des nouvelles du lapin idiot en peluche géante ? L'idée a été lancée il y a pas mal de temps maintenant, z'avez avancé sur le sujet ?

----------


## Aztechnology

Je l'aurais bien acheté, mais Canard PC, je ne le trouve pas dans les kiosques où je passe régulièrement (Suisse, BE & NE).

----------


## O.Boulon

> Au fait, y a des nouvelles du lapin idiot en peluche géante ? L'idée a été lancée il y a pas mal de temps maintenant, z'avez avancé sur le sujet ?


Non, ça coûte trop cher à lancer pour l'instant.

----------


## essaion

La vache, je savais pas que ça pouvait être cher de lancer des trucs. En tout cas, en général ça me coûte pas un rond. Sauf dans un chamboul'tout de fête foraine, mais j'assure ma race et je repars avec un super cadeau à 0,25 €.

Bon, ben dommage pour la peluche. Vu l'enthousiasme que ça avait soulevé, je suis juste hyper déçu. Tiens d'ailleurs, pour manifester mon mécontentement, je crois que je vais me désabonner. Ce canard et ses membres sont décidément scandaleux.



_(merci quand même pour le retour, au moins maintenant je sais)._

----------


## Froyok

Yo les gens, j'ai lu, j'ai vendu, ha bah non...

Mais j'ai lu, et requiem Bloodymare m'intéresse vachement, des lapins ont testé ?

----------


## ERISS

> En gros pour les MMO, on pourrait dire que l'exemple du taux horaire est caduc car selon cette théorie, le fait de payer peut pousser à jouer beaucoup plus pour des questions de rentabilité.


C'est valable que pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'entrée de flouze régulier, ou pour les radins.




> Sans compter ceux qui ne finissent que par jouer pour le côté social du jeu et qui sont implicitement engagé contre leur gré puisqu'ils ne "veulent pas" quitter le jeu en raison de la présence "d'amis".


Haha les cons. J'imagine: Tout le monde ne reste que pour tout le monde, chacun se faisant chier dans le jeu mais n'osant pas le dire. Jusqu'à ce qu'il y en ait un qui craque, et pour un prétexte futile hypocrite va larguer tout le monde. Ca fera une occasion pour tout le monde de se barrer, sous divers prétexte mensongers, par jalousie envers celui qui à la chance de se barrer. Au final, au lieu que les amis se soient dit "Désolé je me fais chier dans ce jeu. Bye j'espère qu'on se retrouvera.", au lieu de ça tout le monde part fâché.

----------


## ShinSH

> Non, ça coûte trop cher à lancer pour l'instant.


Technique ultime: Canard PC prend des précommandes payantes, et si y'en a assez, paf, on lance la fabrication. Et si y'en a pas assez... El Gringo envoie des bouts de Pork Pork man à chacun en compensation.

----------


## franchislepas

> C'est valable que pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'entrée de flouze régulier, ou pour les radins.
> 
> 
> Haha les cons. J'imagine: Tout le monde ne reste que pour tout le monde, chacun se faisant chier dans le jeu mais n'osant pas le dire. Jusqu'à ce qu'il y en ait un qui craque, et pour un prétexte futile hypocrite va larguer tout le monde. Ca fera une occasion pour tout le monde de se barrer, sous divers prétexte mensongers, par jalousie envers celui qui à la chance de se barrer. Au final, au lieu que les amis se soient dit "Désolé je me fais chier dans ce jeu. Bye j'espère qu'on se retrouvera.", au lieu de ça tout le monde part fâché.


C'est pas faux  ::|:

----------


## Mietzsche

> Je l'aurais bien acheté, mais Canard PC, je ne le trouve pas dans les kiosques où je passe régulièrement (Suisse, BE & NE).


J'ai le même soucis, j'habite en Belgique, à Louvain-La-Neuve, et pas moyen de trouver les HS dans les kiosques où CPC est vendu... Y a-t-il une liste des bonnes librairies qui vendent aussi les hors-séries (car j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y en avait même dans notre pays reculé) ? Ou alors je dois faire comprendre à mon libraire à l'aide d'un fusil à pompe qu'il serait judicieux pour sa santé de vendre aussi les hors-séries ?

----------


## Zouuu

Question : est-ce que dans le test de street gears il est cité l'excellent anime : Air Gear ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, parce qu'on est pas des mongoliens fans de manga.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est pas Gringo qui avait apprécié X-Blades pourtant ?

----------


## Ishbal

> Yo les gens, j'ai lu, j'ai vendu, ha bah non...
> 
> Mais j'ai lu, et requiem Bloodymare m'intéresse vachement, des lapins ont testé ?


J'ai moi aussi eu l'envie d'essayer Requiem.

Je suis maintenant niveau 12 et ce, en ayant fait uniquement des quêtes. Elles sont classiques mais reste efficaces.

J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance, ça change et ça fait du bien!

Le jeux est pas moche, quelques lags mais rien d'horrible... Bref, j'accroche (et pourtant je viens de MMO a paiement mensuel)

----------


## HellBoy

J'habite à côté de la défense (Puteaux), aucune trace du hors serie .... Encore quelques exemplaires du dernier CPC, mais jamais vu le hors série poindre le bout de son nez

----------


## Le troll du sud

> EVE ? 
> 
> Sinon personnelement j'aime les mmos pour une raison simple, j'ai moins l'impression de gaspiller mon temps en jouant. De par leur aspect persistant, ce qui est fait est fait et c'est d'ailleur pour cette meme raison que je me suis interesser de tres (trop) pres a Dark and Light et que j'aime Eve Online, ils ont chacun un serveur unique ou l'on peut modifier l'univers et faire avancer un chmilbique qui perdure.


 
 Je confirme D'ailleurs il a entraîné de gentil noob don moi, mais on c'est pas décourager non non on a continué les mmo  :tired: 
Pauvre half il avait quand même mis beaucoup de son temps et de son énergie pour Balck and white.  :haha: 
Maintenant que j'habite la Réunion je serais bien passé les voir pour leur jetais des tomates pour qu'ils me rendent mes 40 euro de la pré-commande mes chez pas où ils sont exactement.

----------


## angelus75

WWWWWWWWW...

Pfff nul à chier votre papier vous ne parlez pas d'Archlord qui est à peu près le meilleurs f2p du monde (si on aime les MMo coréens et taper du monstres en boucle pendant des heures mais qui est tip top en pvp)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW cher Threanor WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

----------


## half

> Je confirme D'ailleurs il a entraîné de gentil noob don moi, mais on c'est pas décourager non non on a continué les mmo 
> Pauvre half il avait quand même mis beaucoup de son temps et de son énergie pour Balck and white. 
> Maintenant que j'habite la Réunion je serais bien passé les voir pour leur jetais des tomates pour qu'ils me rendent mes 40 euro de la pré-commande mes chez pas où ils sont exactement.



Han troll, tu dois parler de Dark and Light et non pas black and white, ca fait plaise de revoir mon maitre de la langue francaise !

----------

